# Need to ID a middleweight



## m_fumich (May 1, 2013)

Waiting to get a serial number from the seller. No obvious markings. I could make a quests as to the make but I have no knowledge to base it on.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 4, 2013)

I believe it's an older, possibly prewar balloner frame, redone as a middleweight later on. the frame looks kind of like a Huffman, the crankset and pedals look to be later 50s AMF. I'd repost in the ballooner section to get a closer ID!


----------

